# SD card and Toshiba PDA



## roysan (Feb 22, 2000)

I have a toshiba e355 in which I've successfully used a 256K kingston SD card, mainly to play music from. Recently I purchased a 1G POI SD card to which I can successfully transfer music files from my PC and then find them with my PDA's file manager. However the handheld's Windows Media Player (version 9.0) just won't find these music files on the new card. I even exercised my warranty and just received a refurnbished PDA - exact same thing, media player, though it will list the SD card as an option, shows no files on the newer/larger card, which I've doubly confirmed are there. And toshiba..... not a clue from them, just keep telling me to reboot, which I've done multiple soft & hard reboots!

any elegant thoughts, suggestions or exasperated gasps would be appreciated!
roy


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

Hi ya roysan, I have heard some stories of 1 gig cards not being read by some pda's, what if you prove this by putting either a short vid, or other file type on the card and see if you can open it / see it in any application, anything at all just to prove the point. I know you say that wmp gives the storage card as an option, but maybe its there by default and not actually reading the card.

Just a thought, hope it helps :up:


----------



## roysan (Feb 22, 2000)

yeah that was I thought I'd had and not followed thru with, so I transferred a word document from my PC onto this 1G SD card. Then went into pocket word on the PDA and it showed up, no problem, and pocket word opened it as its supposed to.
I stand so puzzled with the file explorer on the PDA showing these music files and yet this same SD card showing as empty in pocket windows media..... somehow it feels like this is a key clue, but I just don't get it! I've tried putting the files in a folder or not, no difference, I've erased and re-copied a couple of times....
Thanks, 
any more suggestions, PLEASE!
Roy


----------



## roysan (Feb 22, 2000)

Weeelll,

I realized a few more, rather essential things:
1- just previous to this I'd updated the audio program I use to encode my MP3's
2- I had a nagging suspicion about the music files I was transferring to my SD card.
OHHHH, surenuf! the files which I did actually transfer to the card were just not, oh yes, just not in a recognizable format!

Soooo, I corrected that, transferred MP3's and ...... hell PDA works great, just like it probably had been all along!!!!!! arrrrgh.

thanks for pickin' your brains, I'll be pickin' mine more carefully,
bit embarassed Roy


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

roysan said:


> Weeelll,
> 
> I realized a few more, rather essential things:
> 1- just previous to this I'd updated the audio program I use to encode my MP3's
> ...


Ha ha, just about to suggest format ??? pleased you got sorted anyway :up:


----------

